# help me overclock



## iamitp (Sep 4, 2007)

guys i have the foll. rig:
intel c2d e6750, asus p5n-e sli, kingston 2 x1 gb ddr2 800, 8600 gt, 250 gb seagta e sata2 7200.10, zebby 500w psu.
i wanna OC my cpu, cudja plz gimme the appropriate bios settings like vcore,fsb..........

i m noob to OCing.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2007)

Go Here


----------



## 786 (Sep 4, 2007)

First you have to know the default voltage of the proce and then to do some tweaks and tricks. The main object is to increase the FSB of your choice and get it stable.

Here is what you have to do in BIOS:
AI Overclocking: manual
FSB Frequency: manual
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: auto
DRAM Timing Control: auto
DRAM Static Read Control: disable
Transaction Booster: auto
CPU & PCIE Spread Spectrum: disable
CPU Voltage: to default
DRAM Voltage: 2.1
C1E Support: disable (can change back after OCed and got stabled) 
Max CUPID Value Limit: disble
Vanderpool Tecnology: enadle
CPU TM Function: enable
Execute Disable Bit: enable
PECI: disable
Intel SpeedStep: disable or you can set the CMOS Ratio to 8
Q-Fan: disable

Now increase the  FSB by going not more than 3-5 at a time, save your settings and successfully boot into your windows. If it refuses to boot into windows after a certain increase of FSB then increase your voltage by one noth only at a time untill you boot into the windows. Do this untill you have reached you required speed.
Atlast you have to do some tests for the windows to get stable. Download some softwares like Orthos, cpu-z, speed fan, coretemp which are absolutely free. Run orthos minimum for 8hrs to test the stability, run speedfan or coretemp to see the temps, cpu-z for veiwing system info, RAM, vcore(CPU volt). If orthos get unstable increase the vcore by 1 noth only and test again.

NOTE: donot let the CPU temp go above 60c, donot do anything with the RAMs for now. Need better CPU coolers to reduce the heat and better RAMs to OC more higher. Always see your HardWare Monitor in BIOS to get the actual vcore because vcore varies due to vdrop  

I have reached 3.0GHz@1.312v though Vista is demanding more vcore than XP to get stable, with XP I have got 1.28~1.30V stable, 28~31c ideal & 53~55c on load with Q-Fan option disabled


----------



## iamitp (Sep 4, 2007)

hey thanx mate,
dis is wat i did,
i set all oolcpu techs like speedstep,q-fan....to disable
i put DRAM-FSB to unlinked, put the dram at 533, timings at 5-5-5-15
put the fsb to 1600, got a clock of 3.2 ghz, ran super pi, rthdribl for 20 min, everything stable, temp abt 43C, again put the fsb to 1800, got a clock of 3.6, ran super pi, rthdribl, stable for at 15 min bfore crash.


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 4, 2007)

no no no,u must test stability for at least 
10-12 hrs.use orthos for testing.
and also make fsb:dram=1:1 for better performance .
always monitor ur proccy temps.dont exceed 65 C.

above all,be patient and spend some time to get a stable overclocked system.


----------



## iamitp (Sep 4, 2007)

hey bulzi,
isn't it good  if i keep my drm,fsb unlinked if it put ratio s 1:1, ram will OC too, but as i use kingston ddr2 800, i don't think they can OC very well.


----------



## saud_khan (Sep 4, 2007)

Is it safe to overclock with the stock cooling????????


----------



## 786 (Sep 4, 2007)

For Intel it is good to put it into 1:1, it will prove better performance, and good stability. Don't worry about this, gerally 1:1 means fsbx(2xRAM MHz). Mine CPU is set to 375 and automatically the RAM is at 750MHz at 5-5-5-15, as said by BULZI

ALWAYS REMEMBER 
1)after you got the desirable speed, run orthos for min 8hrs
2)I will not recomend to push the vcore above 1.5v, as more vcore=more heat=shorter CPU life
3)for high OCing you must have a good heatsink & RAM having heatspreaders
4)SuperPI is only a small benchmarking software, not recommended for stability test

@BULLZI don't you think it is best to keep it bellow 60c as everyone preferS'?

@iamitp what vcore was your default & now at what are you running at

I myself had made a mistake in the above post: DRAM Timming Control to auto (looser timming=OC more), now edited


----------



## iamitp (Sep 4, 2007)

hey why shouldn't i keep dram:fsb unlinked??

i got 3.3 ghz, it seemed to be stable(ran orthos for 30 min), fsb of 1750, ram at 800, vcore at 1.425 v, memory timings at 5-5-5-15( are theses good?, there were many other timings too, i left them at aouto, just changed the 1st five)

i was getting temps of abt 62 running orthos, what is the max temp limit, at 3.4 ghz orthos did not run saying hardwar instability, how do i go beyond 3.3?


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 5, 2007)

@iamitp

wht is ur core clock speed at bios??plz post that so that u can get further help.
800mhz rams are good for oc.look,my machine rite now oc at 3 ghz (i underclocked a bit due to temp. issus).
cpu multiplier = 8.
so default clock speed of cores = 375 mhz.
fsb:ram = 1:1
that means frequency of ram = 375 * 2 = 750mhz.
ur ram has 800 mhz max. frequency that doesn not mean that it is always operating at that speed.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Sep 5, 2007)

@Bullzi - Dude your RAM can do much better. Its rated to run at 1066MHz. Why dont you change your FSBRAM ratio?


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 5, 2007)

i know that .its a suggestion for ddr2 800 mhz .after getting my new cpu,i ll go for xtreme overclocking and at that time i ll see how far my ram can go.
dont get much time except the sundays.need to hv a lot of time for testing.
i need to have some benchmarking softwares as well as memtest,rivatuner and sandra,too before i proceed further.rite now i am unable to check my memory voltage.


----------



## iamitp (Sep 5, 2007)

my core clock is 400 mhz now (3.2 ghz total), memory is at 400 too at 5-5-5-15, how can i get my cpu to run faster, when i ran orthos the pc froze after 10 min at 3.3 ghz.
should i lower te timings, what timings wud be gud?


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 6, 2007)

@786
u r rite.one should not go over 60 C temp. for proccy.i mentioned that 65 C as the highest possible boundary.
@iamitp
if u go to lower tinmings,u require more memory voltage.bt i dont think generic rams can tolerate over 2 volt voltage,it will be sad if ur ram gets burnt.also there are stability issues.
actually to make timings tighter,u will need high performance rams that can be safely oc to 1000 mhz  min with 2.2-2.4 volt voltage.
lets take an example.suppose u have ram capable of operating at 1066 mhz.
ur fsb:dram = 1:1. core clock of proccy = 400 mhz.
so ram operating at 800 mhz.bt u know ur ram can do better.at that time u can tighter the timings.even i have seen in some forums that they are using OCZ/Crucial Ballistix ram at timings 3-3-3-8,4-4-4-12,etc.

ur pc froze at 3.3 ghz that means vcore needs more voltage.bt plz be very much careful about the cpu temps.dont exceed at all 1.5 volt core voltage.of course that is to make ur proccy more durable.


----------



## 786 (Sep 7, 2007)

Generally 800MHz can do 2.1v with out any prob, just u need air flowing to it. My mobo supports upto 2.1v but at the timing 5-5-5-15 at 2.1v I was getting not stable, so I changed my RAM volt to auto, got stable running orthos for 8hrs


----------

